# Seeking gamers: Phoenix, AZ



## LurkerWithout (Aug 29, 2004)

Hello.

Seeking gamers for Phoenix, AZ group that meets on Sundays.  Past games played: Farscape, 2e Greyhawk, Spycraft and Cyberpunk 2020.  But we're able to run or play pretty much any system. 

Respond here or contact either TandemSpoony@hotmail.com or jlr00t@hotmail.com

Thanks.


----------



## swift2plunder (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey! I'm in Phoenix too. I'm pretty stuck on the fantasy genre, however. 

I was hoping to be able to get something started 2 Saturdays a month - either DnD 3.x or playtesting a future open d10 product. 

The other thing that I want to do is take a campaign really long-term. I have an adventure outline that spans 12 levels without quite resolving the main story goal.   

Chris


----------

